# ICD-10, what's that?



## soprano (Sep 27, 2012)

This is what my PT department said to me today when I brought up the subject? Are you kidding me? What's ICD-10?

I couldn't believe it! When I started to explain, they quickly replied, "Oh that's a coding thing, that doesn't affect us. After all, we get our codes from the physician referrals. It's up to the physicians to learn the new codes. We just use whatever they give us."

Is it just my clinic, or has anyone else run into this situation? 

We are a multi-specialty clinic. We offer physician services, physical therapy, psychological services, massage therapy, acupuncture, among others. I don't know how to make our providers understand that ICD-10 is more than just a bunch of codes that the billers have to worry about. ICD-10 will affect their level of documentation. Currently our documentation will need great improvement to support the specificity of ICD-10.

Does anyone have advice as to how I can try to make our providers see just how much of an impact ICD-10 will have in our practice? I want them to understand the gravity of this.

Also, I am afraid that since I am the only coder in the clinic, if I bring up the subject of ICD-10, and they already think that it's " a coding thing" that I will be asked to " take on the project." I can't be responsible for educating our entire staff of providers (20 plus) on clinical documentation improvement. I also can't teach all of our billers ICD-10. 

What are other clinics and facilities doing to prepare for ICD-10? Any thoughts?


----------



## Jacoder (Sep 28, 2012)

Mabye you could set the scene for the doctors to get them to understand the impact of ICD-10. Come Oct. 1, 2014, if they are not prepared then their documentation is going to be severely lacking. You wont be able to code with the information they give you so you are going to be going to them asking for more documentation.  Not just once, but all day long because you wont be able to get your job done. I also heard (I don't know if it's accurate) that pharmacy will need more documentation to fill prescriptions. Does anyone know this? IF it is true, their phone will be ringing off the hook because pharmacist wont be able to fill the patient's perscription. Basically, it would be a nightmare for the physician.

Another idea is to code one of their charts _with _the physician and show them how the documentation is lacking. Explain to them that vague diagnosises will not make the services medically necissary and thus the facility wont get paid. Let them know that when Canada swithced to ICD-10 they lost around 10% reimbursment and their coder productivity went down 15%. Definately make sure the office manager understands the impact and get him/her to talk to the physicians as well. Maybe you can start by printing up a small artical and have the office manager encourage them to read it.

Our physicians are pretty good about doing anything I say if the initials CMS in the same sentence,  but I know it will take a lot of education for them to understand it fully. We don't have near as many providers as you so we will probably train them inhouse due to finances.


----------



## RenaHall (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope you have a compliance manager.  Have a meeting with that person.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting post.....

While at a specialty physician appt a couple months ago, I was reading a book on ICD-10 (which I teach at a large teaching hospital).  He asked what I was reading and I told him, he says "what is ICD-10?" After I pulled my eyeballs back in.... I told him the new code set for 2013 (at that time) and he shook his head and said "no idea!!" I should mention that they have no EMR, and in fact, don't even have a website. And, in case you are wondering, the providers are on average about 20 years from retirement age.

Secondly, I was at another doctor visit and the subject of EMR came up, they don't have one and they don't want one.  Out of curiosity, I asked the physiican (who owns the practice) what their I-10 plans were, she says "none right now, we'll wait and see what happens!" Again, about 15-20 years from retirement age. 

What else do you even say at this point???


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 10, 2012)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> Interesting post.....
> 
> 
> What else do you even say at this point???


 
You say.... (and I borrow this from Bill Engvall)......"Here's your sign!"


----------



## lorrpb (Oct 16, 2012)

How about, ICD-10 is the biggest change that healthcare has seen since 1975. Time to get rolling.


----------

